# Taking a test?



## Akasha (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, 
Im just wandering, how long after a missed/late period did you test?


----------



## rachelha (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello

I had some very early tests I got off ebay which meant I could test from about 3 days before my period was due.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hello
> 
> I had some very early tests I got off ebay which meant I could test from about 3 days before my period was due.



I didnt get one had just come off the pill. Clearblue are good, tell you how many weeks aswell which helps.
  xx


----------



## Akasha (Jul 29, 2010)

Well a period is due 28 days after the first day of your last period? right?
By my calculations, i should be on now. agreed? (last one started 29th June)


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 29, 2010)

If your trying, test..........if not wait.........

Thats coming from a man mind you, a father at least.....


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> If your trying, test..........if not wait.........
> 
> Thats coming from a man mind you, a father at least.....



Very good point. Test and wait a few days. 

We did about 6 tests because i was that early some said yes and others where unclear or said no. But i positive is hardly ever wrong.

Do you feel any different?

x


----------



## Akasha (Jul 30, 2010)

We're not trying though, and now im worried. 

Im not gonna test yet cause as i can be anything between 24 and 32 days, i shall try if still not on by next week. 

Feel different how? my bloods are no higher then 9 recently, which is better then the stupid yo-yoing i'd been.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 30, 2010)

Akasha said:


> We're not trying though, and now im worried.
> 
> Im not gonna test yet cause as i can be anything between 24 and 32 days, i shall try if still not on by next week.
> 
> Feel different how? my bloods are no higher then 9 recently, which is better then the stupid yo-yoing i'd been.



Well i just felt different, more tired, sore boobs. I just knew i was.
We werent trying but my dr said im very healthy so it wasnt anything to worry about.

xx


----------



## Akasha (Aug 2, 2010)

No need for a test


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 2, 2010)

Akasha said:


> No need for a test



Oh sweetie, better luck next time. xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry akasha xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry Akasha I know the feeling even if your not trying xx


----------



## Akasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Im torn now. 
Im kinda glad im not what with money situation atm, But also quite upset that im not. 

Oh well, practice makes perfect eh?


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're not.

I tested after 5/6 days after being late x


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 1, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Im torn now.
> Im kinda glad im not what with money situation atm, But also quite upset that im not.
> 
> Oh well, practice makes perfect eh?



Haha yes till it makes a little person, then its not as fun anymore haha xx


----------

